# Opening a company branch



## farax (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, 
I needed some suggestions. I am an ICT professional with over 7 years of experience in developing healthcare software applications. I have recently immigrated to Australia from Pakistan. I wanted my previous employer, a renowned healthcare IT company, to open an office in Australia. My employer used to develop complicated software applications for clinics/hospitals in the US. Since the healthcare market in Australia is catching up to the one in the US, I thought it would be a good time to have really advanced healthcare applications available for healthcare industry in Australia. To market my idea, I also convinced my directors that they would be able to gain Permanent Resident status should the company open up here in Australia. Now I am not so sure though. There are some questions I need to find answers to. 
1)	If you open a branch of an existing company (like my previous employers who were registered in US and Pakistan), what benefit, if any, do the stakeholders (directors) get?
2)	What visa would be suitable? 188? 
3)	I understand Melbourne and Sydney might be the best place to start such a venture? Any suggestions?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

farax said:


> Hi,
> I needed some suggestions. I am an ICT professional with over 7 years of experience in developing healthcare software applications. I have recently immigrated to Australia from Pakistan. I wanted my previous employer, a renowned healthcare IT company, to open an office in Australia. My employer used to develop complicated software applications for clinics/hospitals in the US. Since the healthcare market in Australia is catching up to the one in the US, I thought it would be a good time to have really advanced healthcare applications available for healthcare industry in Australia. *To market my idea, I also convinced my directors that they would be able to gain Permanent Resident status should the company open up here in Australia*. Now I am not so sure though. There are some questions I need to find answers to.
> 1)	If you open a branch of an existing company (like my previous employers who were registered in US and Pakistan), what benefit, if any, do the stakeholders (directors) get?
> 2)	What visa would be suitable? 188?
> 3)	I understand Melbourne and Sydney might be the best place to start such a venture? Any suggestions?


Ooops....maybe you should have done the research first.....

But - the good news is they can drop a few hundred thousand and get a business owner residence visa....890

See the link:
Business Owner (Residence) (Subclass 890)

Good luck.....


----------



## farax (Aug 12, 2013)

robboat said:


> Ooops....maybe you should have done the research first.....
> 
> But - the good news is they can drop a few hundred thousand and get a business owner residence visa....890
> 
> Good luck.....


Thank you for your reply.

It seems that the business owner residence visa has a pre requisite of having some provisional visas which happen to be closed after july 2012. The alternative appear to be visa class 188. Is that true?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

farax said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> It seems that the business owner residence visa has a pre requisite of having some provisional visas which happen to be closed after july 2012. The alternative appear to be visa class 188. Is that true?


This will work if they have $5m.....and/or
- have been nominated by a state of territory government
- have received an invitation to apply for this visa.

Some of the business conditions are pretty hard - unless it is a top preforming business..?


----------



## Sunny642523 (Jan 31, 2014)

186 and 187 visa are also good...... look at them , just need ielts.


----------

